# Lake Tahoe Beach & Ski Club 2BR Q



## Amy (Dec 10, 2012)

This is currently my top RCI choice for a summer Tahoe vacation because of the beach side location (and no sales folks + no parking fee).  I have checked online on and off over the past year and I've never seen a 2BR just "sitting" there.  I'm wondering if the 2BRs are getting matched with ongoing searches or if 2BRs don't get deposited.  Has anyone here ever exchanged into a 2BR at this timeshare?  If so, did you find it via an ongoing search?


----------



## Amy (Dec 11, 2012)

If no exchangers can answer, any owners with idea re likelihood of 2BR deposits?


----------



## daventrina (Dec 12, 2012)

RCI may be renting them :ignore:


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 22, 2012)

You can also check on their website, the resort rents units too. I have seen 2 bdr's for rent on the Tahoe beach and Ski club website.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 23, 2012)

The Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge also has a lakeside location.  We had an excellent experience in a two bedroom unit.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 3, 2013)

*Beachside*

Be aware that although the resorts is on the beach, very few of the units are actually on the beach or see the beach as it is a large complex running from the beach to the highway.

If your desire is to be able to walk a short distance to the beach it's great but don't expect to look out at the lake.

You might also want to consider the Diamond International Resort at Lake Tahoe which is only a block or so away.   It is also on the beach.

Finally, I really like the Red Wolf Lodge (staying there next week for skiing).  It is smack dab on the lake with a swimming pool at waters edge.  You won't see the lake from most units there either.  The units are on the small size (it's a converted motor court) but they are done up very nicely.

Note that Tahoe Beach and Ski and Resort at Lake Tahoe are both at South Lake.  Red Wolf is on the north end of the lake in Tahoe Vista.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jan 3, 2013)

Amy - I can post in the members only yahoo group that you're looking for a rental.  If you have any specific dates in mind let me know - and pm me with an email address for anyone who needs to reach you with an offer (if there are any takers).

This resort is part of VRI, so I'd assume a lot of the trades are within the group.

Building 5 is the one closest to the beach in case you'd like to request (no guarantees) it.


----------



## Amy (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  I'll go check out the Red Wolf lodge as well; but I was leaning toward south shore for our first summer visit to Tahoe.

bjones9942:  Thanks for the offer, but I'm looking to exchange; I have RCI credits that I have to use up (and I keep extending the expiration date because I'm not using them up fast enough).


----------



## Amy (Jan 3, 2013)

JohnPaul said:


> You might also want to consider the Diamond International Resort at Lake Tahoe which is only a block or so away.   It is also on the beach.



I ruled this out because I read about the $16(?) daily valet parking requirement, $7 daily wifi, activity fee for game room after 30 minutes, etc.  Too much additional costs!


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2013)

pianodinosaur said:


> The Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge also has a lakeside location.  We had an excellent experience in a two bedroom unit.


Probably the best on the lake.
Have water toys in the summer.
Much more laid back than South Shore.
Safeway is across the street and down a little bit. 
Trails close by.
The casinos are not walk able (safely at night at least).
Lake view pool and spa.


----------

